# Owners of Black Forest



## kafvyn

Hi All,

Some members are receiving their watches soon and everyone is excited about it. I hope to receive mine by end July.

is it alright to name owners of the Black Forest? To start it off, I shall name myself as one happy owner, If it is not ok, mod please delete thread.

1. Kafvyn


----------



## hidden830726

You are number 1?


----------



## kafvyn

hidden830726 said:


> You are number 1?


no....I am not no 1. Think you have misunderstood me. What I mean is to new owners to identify themselves if they have bought the watch. As the watch is a limited edition of 200 numbers, see how many members are in this forum


----------



## freight dog

I have 26/200, set to deliver late August.


----------



## exxondus

freight dog said:


> I have 26/200, set to deliver late August.


And they contacted u already? Sigh. Think i will have to wait till sept


----------



## hahaha3111

111/200 Said to have it deliver before 4 Aug together with the MO I ordered.

Told in the email that Stowa's office will be out for summer holiday between 4 - 17 Aug.


----------



## sbutera

I have 178/200. waiting for payment email.


----------



## freight dog

No, I requested them to hold it as I am traveling until then. I think it would ship in the next couple weeks otherwise. If you don’t receive your email soon though, yes it probably will be at least late August.


----------



## uncleed

I have number 33/100...my lucky number!!(i had requested it). They told me before Aug 4th.


----------



## ScreenKiller

Ordered 102/200.
Could people post pics if they arrive?


----------



## StufflerMike

ScreenKiller said:


> Ordered 102/200.
> Could people post pics if they arrive?


That's what always happens here on WUS.


----------



## ScreenKiller

Okay , just to emphasize. This thread is worthless without pics. curious where will the serial number be located? on the side of the case?


----------



## StufflerMike

Case back, left of the upper screw.


----------



## hidden830726

199/200. waiting for payment email.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

hidden830726 said:


> 199/200. waiting for payment email.


064/200 in the same predicament.


----------



## cche0691

Hi all,

I'm more than happy to receive my 10/200 Black Forest today! Highly recommended to add the rubber strap as looks much sharper than original leather strap! As hard to capture this beauty in office i'll try to photo when i get proper equipment later ;P

10. cche0691


----------



## sbutera

:O That is a stunner! Enjoy that beauty. Oh getting excited for mine to arrive! Still waiting on payment email though.



cche0691 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm more than happy to receive my 10/200 Black Forest today! Highly recommended to add the rubber strap as looks much sharper than original leather strap! As hard to capture this beauty in office i'll try to photo when i get proper equipment later ;P
> 
> 10. cche0691
> 
> View attachment 1582239
> View attachment 1582240


----------



## ScreenKiller

Did you order the orange strap? Or was it for free? And how about the black leather strap?


----------



## cche0691

ScreenKiller said:


> Did you order the orange strap? Or was it for free? And how about the black leather strap?


I ordered for EUR 46.22 without VAT, and will keep original strap as it has been DLC coated as well.


----------



## jackhlt

can u pls take some more pics~ thx



cche0691 said:


> I ordered for EUR 46.22 without VAT, and will keep original strap as it has been DLC coated as well.


----------



## kafvyn

Mine is No 22....payment has been made 1 week ago. Suppose to send out this week....still no news yet.sigh...........


----------



## hidden830726

Anyone from Malaysia? want to combine shipment?


----------



## darylccc

And here is number 8...


----------



## kafvyn

I am disappointed that the office has closed for summer holidays. They have promised to ship out by this week. Utterly disappointed...


----------



## hahaha3111

Got reply from stowa that they will let me know the delivery time in the next few days. Thinkn it should be today or tomorroe


----------



## Fikk

Wow the watch looks better than what I expected.
Thank you all for the pictures.


----------



## exxondus

hahaha3111 said:


> Got reply from stowa that they will let me know the delivery time in the next few days. Thinkn it should be today or tomorroe


Good luck! They said on monday to update me on progress as the week passess. It passed and no news and its now their summer holidays. Cheers! 2nd time tho. Alway inform as week passes. Then nothing...


----------



## ScreenKiller

In that picture it looked more yellow. Guess il have to see in person


----------



## fotoman

Got email from Fedex with tracking and found out Stowa sent the package to the wrong address. Contacted Fedex and they said nothing could be changed until the package is delivered to that address and no one signs it. Then somehow they can notify the sender about this issue and reschedule it. I told Fedex the sender is on vacation for a couple of weeks and the representative said nothing can be done at this moment. :think:


----------



## exxondus

fotoman said:


> Got email from Fedex with tracking and found out Stowa sent the package to the wrong address. Contacted Fedex and they said nothing could be changed until the package is delivered to that address and no one signs it. Then somehow they can notify the sender about this issue and reschedule it. I told Fedex the sender is on vacation for a couple of weeks and the representative said nothing can be done at this moment. :think:


What if someone signs and accepts the parcel?


----------



## hidden830726

hmm, undecided whether to fork out extra for the yellow strap. Need more pics please.


----------



## ScreenKiller

hidden830726 said:


> hmm, undecided whether to fork out extra for the yellow strap. Need more pics please.


Same here


----------



## uncleed

I have watch 33...and i have paid 2 weeks ago or so....no word..anxiously waiting to hear something. In their email for payment, they said they were trying to get them all out before the 4th of Aug...so we will see. But i haven't received any word from Stowa that the watch has shipped.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

Man, I really thought there was a chance (when I got Jorg's email on June 28) that I'd get my watch in August. Unfortunately I've not heard from Stowa yet, so I guess the optimism was unwarranted. Sad face.


----------



## gmilo

Hi guys. Got my #86 today. Nice piece and love that black and orange combination.

But I feel the lume is not bright enough.










My B-Uhr with BF.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

That's a pretty short exposure and the BF is still quite legible, if not as bright as the type-B. Thanks for the pic; I've been curious about the lume on this watch!


----------



## ScreenKiller

Very nice ! Wear it in good health ! Can't wait on mine . 

It's to be expected that the yellow luminova is less bright then the normal one.


----------



## hidden830726

Come mon, so many received, but no wrist shot?


----------



## gmilo

Guys. Here is my on wrist shot.


----------



## IRBilldozer

This watch is looking very nice in these photos. Does anyone know what sort of DLC/PVD method Stowa used for the coating and how it will hold up? I believe this is their first black coated piece correct? Though perhaps Jorg has released some coated cases under Schauer already.


----------



## ScreenKiller

So is it yellow or orange ?


----------



## uncleed

How does number 86 get delivered before 33??????


----------



## StufflerMike

uncleed said:


> How does number 86 get delivered before 33??????


Chronological order would be my guess. I am sure some customers ordered "their" number.


----------



## exxondus

uncleed said:


> How does number 86 get delivered before 33??????


They mentioned that they are delovering the watches based on the sequence of the orders. Hence, nothing to do with serial numbers. Anyway, i guess we are prob looking at sept, 4 months delay


----------



## cche0691

Hi all,

More photo about the strap. It's same thickness with Original strap but much softer. It's special design won't let you see other strap holes when wearing. Definally orange but can't really get this color right in photo... Enjoy


----------



## Jörg Schauer

hello everybody,

if no 86 was ordered before no 33, it will delivered before ;-)
but anyway, we have had some problems with the supplier of the dlc coating, but all customers affected by this problem have been informed today.
We are on vacation until 18th august and after this we will receive new parts for the black forest watches.

best regards

jörg schauer


----------



## exxondus

Hi Jorg,

Not trying to call ur bluff about having informed all customers, but i received nothing from your team. I checked my junk mail, checked my trash and also checked my inbox constantly. Hopefully its cause of timing difference, so from your posting, to the mail server actually emailing the notifications to singapore, it somehow got delayed.

The last email i had was on 28 Jul by luisa replying my enquiry and she mentioned that they will get back to me on my order as the week progresses, which had already come and gone and no reply still.

Anyway, this isnt the first time i purchased a watch from your company. But sadly, the experience seem to have changed quite drastically since my last purchase. Its not so much the delay, tho it does plays a part, its more of the lack of proper comms.

My serial number is 81 if you are interested to know. Anyway happy holidays. To all other customers who received the notification, congrates. U are considered a customer of stowa.

Its a great watch no doubt.



Jörg Schauer said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> if no 86 was ordered before no 33, it will delivered before ;-)
> but anyway, we have had some problems with the supplier of the dlc coating, but all customers affected by this problem have been informed today.
> We are on vacation until 18th august and after this we will receive new parts for the black forest watches.
> 
> best regards
> 
> jörg schauer


----------



## ht8306

No. 088/200 landed in Singapore today  I am very happy! Thank you to Jorg and the Stowa Team!


----------



## ScreenKiller

Share pics!


----------



## BebopLD

Hey there Exxondus,

I would not worry about this so much. Particularly in the summer, communications with European businesses can be somewhat difficult, as people flip back and forth between periods of very busy work, and (relatively) long vacation. Many of our partners in France, for example, are simply "away" or "closed" for most of July and/or August.

The fact that Stowa has not yet reached you with the email you're waiting for doesn't mean that they don't consider you a customer. Many of us here have had nothing but positive experiences with the brand (as you yourself mention having previously). Whatever the reason, I'm pretty sure that nobody at Stowa HQ is playing favourites or delaying your order in favour of people they "consider customers"...

I once had a pre-order go from a projected 6 months to close to 18 months. 3 of us out of the 100-150 or so who ordered had to wait an extra 8 months for our watches, due to a problem with the supplier which was totally out of the control of the watchmaker. As in your case, I was most frustrated that I didn't know about said problem until months after it came up... but hey, things happen! They were professional and apologetic and in the end, got me my watch.



exxondus said:


> Hi Jorg,
> 
> Not trying to call ur bluff about having informed all customers, but i received nothing from your team. I checked my junk mail, checked my trash and also checked my inbox constantly. Hopefully its cause of timing difference, so from your posting, to the mail server actually emailing the notifications to singapore, it somehow got delayed.
> 
> The last email i had was on 28 Jul by luisa replying my enquiry and she mentioned that they will get back to me on my order as the week progresses, which had already come and gone and no reply still.
> 
> Anyway, this isnt the first time i purchased a watch from your company. But sadly, the experience seem to have changed quite drastically since my last purchase. Its not so much the delay, tho it does plays a part, its more of the lack of proper comms.
> 
> My serial number is 81 if you are interested to know. Anyway happy holidays. To all other customers who received the notification, congrates. U are considered a customer of stowa.
> 
> Its a great watch no doubt.


----------



## uncleed

I currently have 3 Stowa timepieces and love them all. I understand delays happen etc especially when trying to build something in a limited edition. The email i received offered me 50 euros back if I cancelled my order. Dont you think a nice touch from Jorg and Stowa would be to have included the nice orange strap in our orders rather than offer us money back? From a customer service standpoint that would really go a long way and would have been a classy move from the company.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

exxondus said:


> Hi Jorg,
> 
> Not trying to call ur bluff about having informed all customers, but i received nothing from your team. I checked my junk mail, checked my trash and also checked my inbox constantly. Hopefully its cause of timing difference, so from your posting, to the mail server actually emailing the notifications to singapore, it somehow got delayed.
> 
> The last email i had was on 28 Jul by luisa replying my enquiry and she mentioned that they will get back to me on my order as the week progresses, which had already come and gone and no reply still.
> 
> Anyway, this isnt the first time i purchased a watch from your company. But sadly, the experience seem to have changed quite drastically since my last purchase. Its not so much the delay, tho it does plays a part, its more of the lack of proper comms.
> 
> My serial number is 81 if you are interested to know. Anyway happy holidays. To all other customers who received the notification, congrates. U are considered a customer of stowa.
> 
> Its a great watch no doubt.


I also have not heard from Stowa since June 28. In fact, the time I contacted Stowa before that Luisa referred me to this forum. Now Jorg says Stowa informs customers via email. Which is it?

Edit: Received the email this morning.


----------



## exxondus

Received the email tdy. Confirmed shld b the mail server that caused the delay. Thanks. 

Felt much better after knowing that the supplier caused the issue. Wil wait.


----------



## hidden830726

Jorg and team just posted newsletter sharing about the delay.,

Relax everyone.

Anyway, the Black Forest on yellow strap seems very appealing. Im 80-90% sold to spend the extra.

Furthermore, i wanted to change my NLND Flieger with grey croc strap to a normal black strap, maybe i should get the yellow strap and change the original black strap from Black forest to my NLND.

Solve my eagerness to get the "attention seeking" strap and allow me to change the strap for NLND.

Overall, i think Black Forest is a watch yelling to be seen, i believe having it on black strap is undermining its potential. haha


----------



## jonobailey

Also received the email today which I appreciated. 

I think sometimes Stowa might shoot themselves in the foot by trying to over deliver and creating unrealistic expectations, I commend their desire and positivity but sometimes it might cause problems. E.g. Announcing Durowe movement for Feb/March 2014 and then no word six months later. 

Communication hasn't been great for this special edition, but I do not doubt that everything is done with good intentions and delays are unavoidable. 

P.s. Jorg if you could offer me a standard Fleiger with a standard hand wind movement In place of the Black Forest I would happily accept


----------



## ScreenKiller

uncleed said:


> I currently have 3 Stowa timepieces and love them all. I understand delays happen etc especially when trying to build something in a limited edition. The email i received offered me 50 euros back if I cancelled my order. Dont you think a nice touch from Jorg and Stowa would be to have included the nice orange strap in our orders rather than offer us money back? From a customer service standpoint that would really go a long way and would have been a classy move from the company.


the free yellow strap would be a really nice gesture and very doable just refund the people who already purchased the yellow strap and give everyone else a free yellow strap?
I also understand the delays etc. and as a company i think deadlines are good. even though if their not met.


----------



## IRBilldozer

ScreenKiller said:


> the free yellow strap would be a really nice gesture and very doable just refund the people who already purchased the yellow strap and give everyone else a free yellow strap?
> I also understand the delays etc. and as a company i think deadlines are good. even though if their not met.


Giving away 200 straps = $10,000 in sales. Sounds like a lot of money to me to compensate for a deadline delay. It sounds easy enough at first when you're thinking "it's just a $50 strap" but that adds up. Keep in mind this delay has been stated as a result of the supplier and not Stowa's own negligence.


----------



## uncleed

IR i agree sounds like a lot...but if you look at the mark up on those straps...probably 100%, your looking at it costing the company $5k, a very manageable number to further your status as a well respected company who does right by their loyal customer base. And as far as the delay, who really knows whose fault it is, not saying anyone is lying, just saying there are always two sides to every story.


----------



## exxondus

hidden830726 said:


> Jorg and team just posted newsletter sharing about the delay.,
> 
> Relax everyone.
> 
> Anyway, the Black Forest on yellow strap seems very appealing. Im 80-90% sold to spend the extra.
> 
> Furthermore, i wanted to change my NLND Flieger with grey croc strap to a normal black strap, maybe i should get the yellow strap and change the original black strap from Black forest to my NLND.
> 
> Solve my eagerness to get the "attention seeking" strap and allow me to change the strap for NLND.
> 
> Overall, i think Black Forest is a watch yelling to be seen, i believe having it on black strap is undermining its potential. haha


The rubber does look good. A pity the watch is not 100m water resistance. Else can wear it for a swim as well. Otherwise kinda defeats using a rubber on a pilot that cant touch water imo. But its all up to personal preference.


----------



## ScreenKiller

a deadline delay? i think we past several deadlines. but ok true its 10k in sales . but who says everyone bought? a rubber strap? i didn't atleast if i say it was 60% its around 6k. But the strap don't cost that much to produce . and like i said its a nice gesture.


----------



## hidden830726

So u buying the yellow strap? Anyone else getting one?


----------



## ScreenKiller

No im trying to get a nice NATO


----------



## adamtea

Wow these photos are making me really excited to finally receive my watch! Haven't heard from Luisa and the team for ages - hopefully wont be waiting to much longer...................


----------



## freight dog

adamtea said:


> Wow these photos are making me really excited to finally receive my watch! Haven't heard from Luisa and the team for ages - hopefully wont be waiting to much longer...................


At least 4 more days until they get back from vacation.


----------



## ScreenKiller

atleast 11 more days before i get back from vacation. can't wait can you guys recommend Nato straps for this watch? ive been looking around and GGB has caught my eye but never had any experience with them. and from the hole GGB selection which do you guys recommend for this watch?


----------



## hahaha3111

ScreenKiller said:


> atleast 11 more days before i get back from vacation. can't wait can you guys recommend Nato straps for this watch? ive been looking around and GGB has caught my eye but never had any experience with them. and from the hole GGB selection which do you guys recommend for this watch?


Think I will get a Toshi black with orange stitching with it


----------



## ScreenKiller

hahaha3111 said:


> Think I will get a Toshi black with orange stitching with it


Which one is the Toshi black?


----------



## dhtjr

ScreenKiller said:


> Which one is the Toshi black?


Custom strap maker out of UK. Great straps.


----------



## hidden830726

Waiting for this fella


----------



## exxondus

Anyone received anything from stowa after they came back from their holidays?


----------



## adamtea

Hi there. Luisa has exclusive responsibility of the Black Forest orders and will be back in to the office next week. Hope that helps. A


----------



## exxondus

adamtea said:


> Hi there. Luisa has exclusive responsibility of the Black Forest orders and will be back in to the office next week. Hope that helps. A


Ooh ic. Ok thanks!


----------



## hahaha3111

exxondus said:


> Anyone received anything from stowa after they came back from their holidays?


I just have received the shipment notification with tracking few hours ago~


----------



## adamtea

hahaha3111 said:


> I just have received the shipment notification with tracking few hours ago~


That is great news. Can't wait for Luisa to get back next week to update me!


----------



## Biggie_Robs

adamtea said:


> Hi there. Luisa has exclusive responsibility of the Black Forest orders and will be back in to the office next week. Hope that helps. A


That's funny to me for two reasons. First, because when I tried contacting Luisa, she simply told me to check this forum if I wanted any information about the progress of my order. Second, because Jorg said the following in the latest email (while they were on vacation):

"We expect a new delivery of case parts at 18th of August, so immediately after our vacation we would contact you on 19th/20th of August to inform about the progress of your clock."

As anyone who is familiar with this watch can guess, I have not heard anything from Stowa this week. Truthfully, I'm not surprised that another date/deadline quoted by Stowa has come and gone unmet. I just wish they would let their customers know when they miss a deadline, instead of just letting us sit around wondering when/if the promised action will happen.

I'm glad that other people are getting their watches though!


----------



## uncleed

I received my watch....the strap is not up to the standard that i would expect.


----------



## exxondus

Biggie_Robs said:


> That's funny to me for two reasons. First, because when I tried contacting Luisa, she simply told me to check this forum if I wanted any information about the progress of my order. Second, because Jorg said the following in the latest email (while they were on vacation):
> 
> "We expect a new delivery of case parts at 18th of August, so immediately after our vacation we would contact you on 19th/20th of August to inform about the progress of your clock."
> 
> As anyone who is familiar with this watch can guess, I have not heard anything from Stowa this week. Truthfully, I'm not surprised that another date/deadline quoted by Stowa has come and gone unmet. I just wish they would let their customers know when they miss a deadline, instead of just letting us sit around wondering when/if the promised action will happen.
> 
> I'm glad that other people are getting their watches though!


We jus have to accept that time flows differently in different parts of the world. Esp for this model's progress. I prob will opt for the refund soon in view how serious this whole schedule is being taken by them. A pity cause i already have a strap custom made for this watch and paid 200 bucks for that.

as of now, i bet i will only get the watch in oct/nov. Close to 5-6 months delay


----------



## hidden830726

The black one or the yellow one? Share more details.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

exxondus said:


> We jus have to accept that time flows differently in different parts of the world. Esp for this model's progress. I prob will opt for the refund soon in view how serious this whole schedule is being taken by them. A pity cause i already have a strap custom made for this watch and paid 200 bucks for that.
> 
> as of now, i bet i will only get the watch in oct/nov. Close to 5-6 months delay


I always expected delays for this watch. The scarcity of communication about delays has been frustrating--for me anyway.


----------



## hidden830726

Actually, i never ever have any problem waiting for it. Just stay patient and wait for your turn. The wait is what makes buying Stowa interesting. You could have get another watch at the watch boutique. nah.


----------



## fuzzyb

It's a beautiful color combination and well worth the wait. I bought mine to celebrate the birth of my son who is scheduled to arrive in three days. When my daughter was born, I was wearing my Polish LE which I bought to commemorate her birth. I've kept the watch in the box but with his arrival rapidly approaching it seemed like a good time to take it out.

The black strap looks nice on it but the orange rubber really fits it well.



















And just to she how much difference the strap makes:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamtea

Wow that looks great. Can't wait to get mine


----------



## hahaha3111

Received mine finally, come together with the MO:-! 
Paid extra 90 euro for the newly finished gears. Excellent finishing|>
Just a few snapshots with cell phone.























* Already got scratches on the lug of the MO for changing the strap, always hard for me to due with this issueo|


----------



## adamtea

Wow nice collection. All watches look great.
I really like the MO and Black Forest. Congrats.


----------



## kafvyn




----------



## kafvyn

No 22/200. It is a tad too small at size 40mm.... But I can live with it and I am loving it.


----------



## hidden830726

Can someone show a pic of the black leather strap buckle? Its not the normal black strap right?


----------



## fuzzyb

hidden830726 said:


> Can someone show a pic of the black leather strap buckle? Its not the normal black strap right?


Here's a quick photo of the buckle. I believe it is the same on the black leather strap.

This photo also shows a nice feature on the rubber strap. The holes are not formed completely through so you only need to poke the tang through the hole you want to use.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freight dog

A month ago I requested that Stowa ship my watch on 8/25. I just got my tracking number yesterday! I will be home tomorrow and the watch will arrive Thursday according to plan. Perfect!|>


----------



## hidden830726

fuzzyb said:


> Here's a quick photo of the buckle. I believe it is the same on the black leather strap.
> 
> This photo also shows a nice feature on the rubber strap. The holes are not formed completely through so you only need to poke the tang through the hole you want to use.


hmm, wonder how will the black forest leather strap looks on a Flieger NLND.


----------



## ScreenKiller

i want to order a custom strap for this watch. what are the specs? lug width etc.


----------



## StufflerMike

20mm lug width as mentioned in the specs on web site.


----------



## ivanlt

hahaha3111 said:


> Received mine finally, come together with the MO:-!
> Paid extra 90 euro for the newly finished gears. Excellent finishing|>


I do not see offered at Stowa's website that sunburst pattern for the gear wheels. How did you manage to get it?


----------



## hahaha3111

ivanlt said:


> I do not see offered at Stowa's website that sunburst pattern for the gear wheels. How did you manage to get it?


Just email stowa for this;-)


----------



## freight dog

Mine was at the FedEx store yesterday morning so I swung by on my way home from the airport. The color is much more muted than I expected due to the all black case, certainly more yellow than orange. It is absolutely gorgeous. Bold without being obnoxious. Quick wrist shot..


----------



## ScreenKiller

gorgeous can't wait on mine.


----------



## ScreenKiller

stuffler said:


> 20mm lug width as mentioned in the specs on web site.


i want to order a strap from GGB what about lug to lug?


----------



## StufflerMike

ScreenKiller said:


> i want to order a strap from GGB what about lug to lug?


Why not doing a quick search here yourself ?

48,6mm, some say 49.00mm.


----------



## freight dog

Life just gets better with the BF. I started it just over 48 hours ago and after a day of roller coaster riding at Cedar Point to check its “anti-shock” capabilities :-d, it is still running within one second. Amazing piece for the money. My favorite feature may be the stealth logo, I am still missing a date window though...


----------



## exxondus

emailed luisa and was told that they will be contacting their customers shortly...looking back, shouldn't that shortly have been on 18th as mentioned by Jorg? anyone else received their BF or had different news?


----------



## sbutera

I got an email yesterday morning that there were issues with the coating. But that they expect it to be resolved by mid to end September. I'll hopefully get a request for payment at that time.


----------



## sorcer




----------



## anaplian

Man, what a beautiful watch. I'm gutted to have missed out on it. o|


----------



## adamtea

Looks great on both the black and orange strap!


----------



## ScreenKiller

Hi guys received mine too! anyone who got a nato for the stowa? pics pls? i might get a nato for the BF


----------



## Steppy

Theres one on the Sales centre now, hugely overpriced though


----------



## StufflerMike

Steppy said:


> ..... hugely overpriced though


+1


----------



## atchtowa

Is that the one for $1100 - converted to Euro, this would be 840 (is this price with shipping on Stowa) or am I missing something here?


----------



## Steppy

No its 1150 Euro, which is $1500 USD


----------



## atchtowa

Wow, my apologies. That is way overpriced...........................


----------



## IRBilldozer

atchtowa said:


> Wow, my apologies. That is way overpriced...........................


300 euros more than the original price. I think overpriced is an understatement. But there is always a few people ordering any limited edition in hopes so making a quick buck. Perhaps someone will have money to burn.


----------



## atchtowa

I was intrigued so looked again.............. it is on for $1100 so we are being harsh I fear, as it is dollars.


----------



## IRBilldozer

atchtowa said:


> I was intrigued so looked again.............. it is on for $1100 so we are being harsh I fear, as it is dollars.


It even says 1150 euros spelled out in the ad.

I think you're looking at the Flieger B price that is for sale which when using WatchRecon is the next watch listed when searching for "Stowa".


----------



## atchtowa

I can't see anywhere in the ad that says 1150 euros!


----------



## IRBilldozer

That one sold a week ago.

The one being discussed is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fsot-stowa-black-flieger-forest-limited-edition-no-102-a-1080008.html


----------



## Steppy

Checked again, clearly states 1150 Euros.


----------



## atchtowa

I am so sorry the one I linked was what I was referring to. Sorry ...............

Rookie mistake


----------



## StufflerMike

atchtowa said:


> I can't see anywhere in the ad that says 1150 euros!


1150 Euro is another Black Forest. BTW: This is not the sales forum. Link deleted.


----------



## StufflerMike

atchtowa said:


> Is that the one for $1100 - converted to Euro, this would be 840 (is this price with shipping on Stowa) or am I missing something here?


Yes, you are missing the right post. Do a search on the sales forum and you are in the know.


----------



## fuzzyb

Are the latest orders shipping with a customized Stowa Victorinox? That is a nice addition that wasn't included with the earlier shipments if true.


----------



## exxondus

fuzzyb said:


> Are the latest orders shipping with a customized Stowa Victorinox? That is a nice addition that wasn't included with the earlier shipments if true.


No idea. No news on what the gift is. Still waiting for email on my order.


----------



## freight dog

Over a week and a half of running constantly and my BF is currently -1 second. Amazing!


----------



## IRBilldozer

No affiliation to the seller. Just sharing this as I spotted it on WatchRecon.

There is a Black Forest listed at a much more reasonable price of 750 euros.

FS: Stowa Flieger Black Forest Edition 1


----------



## StufflerMike

Sorry to say you are wrong but 750 GBP = 1200 USD = 938 Euro.


----------



## IRBilldozer

stuffler said:


> Sorry to say you are wrong but 750 GBP = 1200 USD = 938 Euro.


You are correct. Wrong currency on my part, I apologize. Not sure a 120 euro mark up on the retail price is reasonable at all. More reasonable than the one listed at 1150 euro I guess. Perhaps a 120 euros is a premium that some would deem worth it for this.


----------



## Tom Traubert

IRBilldozer said:


> ...Not sure a 120 euro mark up on the retail price is reasonable at all...


Appears to include the additional rubber strap with DLC coated buckle (46.20 euro) and UK delivery, plus some extra for PayPal/exchange fees and a cherry on top, perhaps ;-)


----------



## Nero727

sorcer said:


> View attachment 1620118


I dig the black strap. Old style strap without rivets, but with the stitching missing from the regular non-riveted.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

freight dog said:


> Over a week and a half of running constantly and my BF is currently -1 second. Amazing!


That _*is *_amazing!

Mine is +6 a day. I really like the size on my flat 6.75" wrist. I have it on a Maratec zulu strap. The leather strap that came with it was a bit too thick for my taste with this case.

Regarding earlier posts about high prices on the used market, Jorg said himself that ~950 euros would have been a more fair price for this watch. Something to think about.


----------



## hahaha3111

Biggie_Robs said:


> That _*is *_amazing!
> 
> Mine is +6 a day. I really like the size on my flat 6.75" wrist. I have it on a Maratec zulu strap. The leather strap that came with it was a bit too thick for my taste with this case.
> 
> Regarding earlier posts about high prices on the used market, Jorg said himself that ~950 euros would have been a more fair price for this watch. Something to think about.


The lume is not as good as the C3 use in the normal flieger. But overall is worth for the price!


----------



## IRBilldozer

Biggie_Robs said:


> Regarding earlier posts about high prices on the used market, Jorg said himself that ~950 euros would have been a more fair price for this watch. Something to think about.


Yes and had Stowa charged that I have no doubt the the BF Flieger would have sold out just as fast. However regardless of what Jorg _could have_ charged the fact is that they decided to charge 820 eur (689 w/o VAT). I can understand trying to recoup losses on this so if someone wanted to add a bit to the cost for shipping, conversion rate charges, and PayPal fees...well I can understand that. But trying to make a couple hundred Euros off of it just seems a bit rude and gives me the impression that the watch was only purchased to make some quick cash off those who missed out.


----------



## sbutera

Just got back from vacation. I was hoping for the payment email. Still waiting!


----------



## exxondus

sbutera said:


> Just got back from vacation. I was hoping for the payment email. Still waiting!


You're not the only one. Everytime i email luisa, she will reply say check with jorg and then get back to me by the week.

And usuaully thats the last response for yet another month.


----------



## sbutera

exxondus said:


> You're not the only one. Everytime i email luisa, she will reply say check with jorg and then get back to me by the week.
> 
> And usuaully thats the last response for yet another month.


Well at least i'm not the only one :-s


----------



## hidden830726

Mine is 199/200. I forsee it will be late. Second last maybe? haha


----------



## Shieze

hidden830726 said:


> Mine is 199/200. I forsee it will be late. Second last maybe? haha


It was stated they ship based on order sequence not serial number.


----------



## hahaha3111

Just have this strap bought from Toshi. I think its very good indeed!
What do you think?


----------



## Cosmograph

On the original strap


----------



## exxondus

exxondus said:


> You're not the only one. Everytime i email luisa, she will reply say check with jorg and then get back to me by the week.
> 
> And usuaully thats the last response for yet another month.


As expected. Week has gone. No more follow ups from stowa after telling me yet again that they will check and get back to me within the week. Good customer service. This is like the 3rd email within a few months that just tell me wil get bavk within the week and then poof, no further news. Anyway, their latest email was that the watch would be ready by late sept. We have a few more days, let's see what happens.

This is like the 3rd, 4th promise by stowa on this watch's delivery date? Surely their estimation should have gotten better, or are they hoping by pushing and pushing, customers would give up and go for the refund instead? Let's hope not.

Sorry abt the rant. I just feel this whole thing is soooooo badly handled that its becoming like a joke to them about dates and commitment to customers.


----------



## hidden830726

Seems expectation is something stowa need to manage. They have to stop promising things with loose end and no follow up. I would rather stowa just have a standard reply to query to wait patiently with no fix timeline commited if un-sure. E.g. Email follow up, communication, product preview, announcement etc. 

I for one have my expectation low from day one since I knew its not something being mass produce. And Stowa being good customer service in general, not necessarily able to deliver their watch on time because it lack the scale and depending on supplier.

Furthermore, I don't see why there is a need to chase stowa for it because we haven't fully pay the watch yet. So what's the hurry. Just my view, off course everyone have their reason to hurry. And yes. Stowa should improve on their communication.


----------



## exxondus

hidden830726 said:


> Seems expectation is something stowa need to manage. They have to stop promising things with loose end and no follow up. I would rather stowa just have a standard reply to query to wait patiently with no fix timeline commited if un-sure. E.g. Email follow up, communication, product preview, announcement etc.
> 
> I for one have my expectation low from day one since I knew its not something being mass produce. And Stowa being good customer in general, not necessarily able to deliver their watch on time because it lack the scale and depending on supplier.
> 
> Furthermore, I don't see why there is a need to chase stowa for it because we haven't fully pay the watch yet. So what's the hurry. Just my view, off course everyone have their reason to hurry. And yes. Stowa should improve on their communication.


removed. Serves no purpose to complain further


----------



## Biggie_Robs

hidden830726 said:


> Seems expectation is something stowa need to manage. They have to stop promising things with loose end and no follow up. I would rather stowa just have a standard reply to query to wait patiently with no fix timeline commited if un-sure. E.g. Email follow up, communication, product preview, announcement etc.
> 
> I for one have my expectation low from day one since I knew its not something being mass produce. And Stowa being good customer service in general, not necessarily able to deliver their watch on time because it lack the scale and depending on supplier.
> 
> Furthermore, I don't see why there is a need to chase stowa for it because we haven't fully pay the watch yet. So what's the hurry. Just my view, off course everyone have their reason to hurry. And yes. Stowa should improve on their communication.


I think that last statement speaks to the crux of the matter. It's hard to argue that Stowa's communication has been anything but poor, at best, with regard to delays producing this watch.


----------



## hidden830726

Biggie_Robs said:


> I think that last statement speaks to the crux of the matter. It's hard to argue that Stowa's communication has been anything but poor, at best, with regard to delays producing this watch.


Stowa's communication has been anything but poor LATELY.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

hidden830726 said:


> Stowa's communication has been anything but poor LATELY.


Could you explain, please?


----------



## exxondus

Biggie_Robs said:


> Could you explain, please?


I think he missed out punctuations. He prob meant that stowa comms was only poor recently. Used to be very good.

Poor comms is one thing. Another thing is how seriously do they take their official comms? Its becoming like a joke. Now when i see the date being mentioned, i was like er.....probably another empty promise to tide them over for yet another month. Then another and prob another lol.

frankly speaking, i think they would have done better when doing the preorder by stating that they have no idea when the watch can be delivered as logistics is out of their hands. Then at least those the come on board will not hurry them.

Do something like "please pay 100euros first. We will build the watch eventually and will let you know when its completed. Maybe a year or 10, so please be prepared when preordering with us."


----------



## JSal

hidden830726 said:


> Mine is 199/200. I forsee it will be late. Second last maybe? haha


Any logical thinking man would think and say exactly what you did...

Having said that now.....

I selected Serial Number 017/200 and I chose to pay for my watch in "FULL" at the time I placed the order.

To this day I still do NOT have my watch and I have sent 3 emails asking for an update.

I was told in the first email of the manufacturing difficulties they were having with the black finish. 
Then when I started seeing some watches ship so I asked again and this time I referenced my number 17 and paid in full status. 
I again was told of the manufacturing and finish delays but they never replied to my question on how some were shipping and why number 17 had not shipped yet.

My guess is that they are making these all at once and are experiencing intermittent trouble with applying the finish as they have already stated and mine must be one of them that had to be finished multiple times.

As much as I'd like to have my watch, I don't mind the wait if the end result is a beautiful and meticulously hand crafted watch which Stowa is known for.


----------



## Orsoni

Stowa is a boutique company. Not a mega corporation.

You should be able to accept the fact that a small company doesn't have all the firepower of a large corporation.

What other watch company owner posts online?


----------



## JSal

Orsoni said:


> Stowa is a boutique company. Not a mega corporation.
> 
> You should be able to accept the fact that a small company doesn't have all the firepower of a large corporation.


Well put and so true...



Orsoni said:


> What other watch company owner posts online?


Well, there are some that I know do... but their names are NOT Omega, Rolex, Tag Heuer, etc..

To name one that I like and does post is Clemens Helberg of H2O/Helberg. If you like dive Watches he produces some very unique pieces with offerings in some exotic metals and finishes.

But this is the Stowa forum so I apologize for the reference of the other boutique watch company.


----------



## Shieze

Jörg Schauer said:


> hello everybody,
> 
> if no 86 was ordered before no 33, it will delivered before ;-)
> but anyway, we have had some problems with the supplier of the dlc coating, but all customers affected by this problem have been informed today.
> We are on vacation until 18th august and after this we will receive new parts for the black forest watches.
> 
> best regards
> 
> jörg schauer


As Jorg stated the serial number you have ordered does not have any reference to when you will receive it.



JSal said:


> Any logical thinking man would think and say exactly what you did...
> 
> Having said that now.....
> 
> I selected Serial Number 017/200 and I chose to pay for my watch in "FULL" at the time I placed the order.
> 
> To this day I still do NOT have my watch and I have sent 3 emails asking for an update.
> 
> I was told in the first email of the manufacturing difficulties they were having with the black finish.
> Then when I started seeing some watches ship so I asked again and this time I referenced my number 17 and paid in full status.
> I again was told of the manufacturing and finish delays but they never replied to my question on how some were shipping and why number 17 had not shipped yet.
> 
> My guess is that they are making these all at once and are experiencing intermittent trouble with applying the finish as they have already stated and mine must be one of them that had to be finished multiple times.
> 
> As much as I'd like to have my watch, I don't mind the wait if the end result is a beautiful and meticulously hand crafted watch which Stowa is known for.


I do agree that they should probably try and communicate a little better for these and also manage expectations in regards to dates better.


----------



## JSal

Shieze said:


> As Jorg stated the serial number you have ordered does not have any reference to when you will receive it.
> 
> I do agree that they should probably try and communicate a little better for these and also manage expectations in regards to dates better.


All my inquiries were just that... Inquiries. Never did I ask them to rush. Nor was I in a hurry. I went into this with full knowledge that this project would take time. 
That is why i paid in full. "Set it and forget it". When it comes it comes. Never rush an artise at work. But like you said, if you communicate better most will be ok with waiting as long as they are kept in the loop with progress.


----------



## exxondus

Orsoni said:


> Stowa is a boutique company. Not a mega corporation.
> 
> You should be able to accept the fact that a small company doesn't have all the firepower of a large corporation.
> 
> What other watch company owner posts online?


Actually, there are many micro boutique owners that post in other sections of this forum. And so far, rarelty that long a delay for their products. Maybe one from arminda i think.

But i think here is more of a comms issue. They are making customers feel like a fool (maybe just me i guess) with each vague reply and no numbers and no eta that was met in each delay. Each emails sounded like just another chance to play for time thats all. 3 more days to sep over. So this round all bf would be completed and delivered like their announcement? Or will there b another annoucement?

Of cos, i could opt for refund wit compensation. But i wanted that watch. It was meant for a father's day present, which of cause now means next year i guess. So i prob have more time on hand.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

last Thursday we received new material for the limited Edition Flieger Black Forest so that we can give at least this evening a new status of the next watches we can send.
(it is actual under quality control)

The process is much more difficult than we supposed and like we write before.

It is difficult to write "news" without having good material in our hands.

As soon as we have we can inform and we will do - of course.

Again it is no problem if a customer wants to cancel his order in the reason of the long delivery time, i would completely understand.

Maybe i would do the same if i had ordered something and it goes as long as this story goes now !

But e have no chance to change the situation.

We will inform ASAP we have any news.

But it makes no sence to write every week: "We are waiting for new material" 

Of course we continously deliever every day watches, but not enough to satisfy everybody who is waiting.

We just can deliver watch after watch and this makes the process not nice for us as well.

*We never will launch a limited serie again before we are not sure that the suppliers can do it 100% perfect.
*
We have learned a lot with this project.

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Chilppy

I've been reluctant to comment on this thread, and as I decided to do so Jörg posted, but I think my point is still valid. The delays with materials, the focus on quality, and the (almost) regular posts from Jörg on the watch are all completely understandable and, perhaps, part of what clearly makes Stowa a valued company. I'd rather wait for a perfect watch and keep Stowa in business (even if it's a tight margin on this line  ). 

That said, this run is only 200, and I assume that most people are only checking every now and then. That isn't a high level of customer mail, and there doesn't seem much excuse for not following up as promised. I had the 'I'll check and respond in a week" reply twice earlier this year, once when I need to know about a shipping date as I was traveling, and I don't think I heard back with anything substantive - a 'no, it won't arrive then' would have been fine, but not even that. I actually sent a response to the compensation offer a couple of months ago, offering to help with translation / communications, and got no reply. This approach could probably be fixed without any great cost. 

So: quality control demands patience, customer communication is my frustration, but I really, really hope that this doesn't deter you from more limited editions, Jörg.


----------



## hidden830726

I dunno how much language barrier plays its part in the mis communication since English is not the main language. I do see how something written, even by Mr Jorg personally may be misunderstood easily. Taking the above reply / update above as example, i dont think Mr Jorg ever meant "if you are not happy, you can always cancel your order", but it somehow sounded that way.

Lets wait.


----------



## Orsoni

I believe what Jorg said was that, if a customer is unhappy due to the lengthy delivery time, it is understandable if they choose to cancel their order.


----------



## Jörg Schauer

Hello everybody,

we have received new material and next week we can built another 30-40 watches.
So a few of the customers who probably here in the forum will get their payment information in the next days. 

But of course we have learned that we will send payment info when the watch is more or less ready.

Since the complete production process depence on good parts from coating supplier it is a game (for example: from the last 100 cases more than 50 cases are demaged )

This is the more or less quote: 50 percent of the suppliers parts don´t pass our quality controll.

So, today we will write about 40 people that we are starting to put the watches together, the movements already done ,)

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Again: we have a few case backs which are not perfect after second coating, this can be happen always.
So we have to ask a few customers to wait again or to take a other number which is free or cancelt or from customers who havent´ordered a special number.

It´s hard for us, it´s hard for you as a customer.

Therefore i reply my offer to pay back if somebody wants to cancel, i think this is a fair deal for a situation we are sometimes helpless.


----------



## sbutera

Jorg, 

First of all thank you for the reply to this thread! Good to see and thanks for letting us know what is going on with the development of the watch. I certainly understand the delays and realize these things happen. I'm happy to wait. 

I am excited as to hear recently that payment request is coming. Very exciting.


----------



## hidden830726

Yup. i received the email. Happy to wait.


----------



## exxondus

i think if you ever have another proj, pls do not use this supplier again. The way the things are being delivered damaged, it reminds me when i was working with some factories in china. Got me into hot soup big time as well.

btw, just curious. In future if bf owners have issues, does it mean its gg to be really hard to get replacememt parts when we send back to stowa for repairs?


----------



## Chilppy

Happy to wait, and thank you for the update, Jörg.


----------



## exxondus

Finally got the email for payment and delivery in early nov (will only believe when i actually receive the watch). Not complaining. But just highlighting the mid to end sep latest newsletter promise was yet a 2 month difference from what could be achieved. Guess theres totally no accurate dates from a company that sells instruments of time


----------



## sbutera

yep I got my email for payment earlier this week! Happy to finally have it paid for!


----------



## hidden830726

Just paid for the black forest too. 

Just realised No logo No date is not more expensive than Black forest LE...


----------



## Tha Baron

No. 103/200 checking in... Received in Mid-September, but well-worth the wait.

The movement is phenomenal and the piece was very well done. I need to game plan how it will fit into my collection, but its certainly unique.


----------



## Chilppy

Glad to hear it's worth the wait. Just received the following. It's a little slow for a charge 

"Dear Flieger Black Forest Customer, 

once again thank you for your order and your payment. 

We are still in the middle of production of the third charge Flieger Black Forest watches, but unfortunately 
we still have continuing problems with our supplier of the coatings. 

In the meantime we produced nearly all watches of the second and third charge, then we can build your watch. 

We will inform you again by the end of next week and if we can foresee a delivery date (which still depends strongly from our
supplier of the coatings) you will also get our payment notification. 

We just wanted to inform you shortly on the latest status - we did not forget you ;-). 

Thank you for your understanding. 
Best regards
Your STOWA team "


----------



## hidden830726

I actually kind of appreciate the email update. Not sure if this is an improvement over the previous few delay / communication incidents.

Overall, im fine with the wait. Delay gratification. [email protected]


----------



## exxondus

Arrived today!!


----------



## Fikk

exxondus said:


> Arrived today!!


Congratulations!
Nice combination with this strap.
A grey croco with a yellow stitching? Another picture would be nice


----------



## exxondus

Fikk said:


> Congratulations!
> Nice combination with this strap.
> A grey croco with a yellow stitching? Another picture would be nice


Thanks. Its a nubuck croco with orangish-yellow stitching. Here ya go.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

On my way to work/campus this am, stopped at a red light...


----------



## fidelio

Must be the only one i didn't receive yet o|


----------



## sbutera

fidelio said:


> Must be the only one i didn't receive yet o|


I haven't either, you're not the only one! :-s I was told November 2-7th. But haven't gotten a tracking number and watch hasn't showed up yet o|


----------



## Biggie_Robs

sbutera said:


> I haven't either, you're not the only one! :-s I was told November 2-7th. But haven't gotten a tracking number and watch hasn't showed up yet o|


One can't trust the dates that Stowa gives. That's the source of all my (and maybe others') frustration in this thread. The watch is worth waiting for, but Stowa should do a better job of communicating with its customers.


----------



## fidelio

Biggie_Robs said:


> One can't trust the dates that Stowa gives. That's the source of all my (and maybe others') frustration in this thread. The watch is worth waiting for, but Stowa should do a better job of communicating with its customers.


No problem waiting i'm sure the watch will be awesome.I already own a Stowa MO and the standards are high.Stowa does a great job.
But this situation with the never ending postponing dates...we prepaid in October so we can have the watch between Nov2-7.Then again new problems with the supplier and another 1-2 weeks of delays.After that is the annual inventory and a new delay,now at the end of next week maybe we have some good news if the company doesn't close for Christmas vacations...:think:


----------



## hidden830726

fidelio said:


> Must be the only one i didn't receive yet o|


lol, ur not the only one.

Im chill.


----------



## sbutera

fidelio said:


> No problem waiting i'm sure the watch will be awesome.I already own a Stowa MO and the standards are high.Stowa does a great job.
> But this situation with the never ending postponing dates...we prepaid in October so we can have the watch between Nov2-7.Then again new problems with the supplier and another 1-2 weeks of delays.After that is the annual inventory and a new delay,now at the end of next week maybe we have some good news if the company doesn't close for Christmas vacations...:think:


I've got no problem waiting either. I hadn't heard of the other delays after or around the Oct payment / Nov ship date given. I reached out to Stowa and was told they'd let me know by end of this past week. Figured there were more delays. Confirmation from them would've been nice. Otherwise, yes I know Stowa is quality and worth the wait.


----------



## Chilppy

Still waiting here, too. At the point where the ambiguity of the communication - last response was 'we'll know after our November inventory' - that's after I as good as begged for something with at least a month attached - is starting to grate. Wating for quality fine, ongoing crappy vague communication not so fine.


----------



## jmayzurk

Chilppy said:


> Still waiting here, too. At the point where the ambiguity of the communication - last response was 'we'll know after our November inventory' - that's after I as good as begged for something with at least a month attached - is starting to grate. Wating for quality fine, ongoing crappy vague communication not so fine.


I share this frustration. I asked for an update nine days ago (three weeks after they told me they'd provide an update within two weeks) and was given the "annual inventory" response. Another week has gone by without an update from Stowa. I would be very understanding of the delays if only they would communicate better and set realistic expectations for updates.


----------



## hidden830726

hahahha. waiting. patiently


----------



## jmayzurk

jmayzurk said:


> I share this frustration. I asked for an update nine days ago (three weeks after they told me they'd provide an update within two weeks) and was given the "annual inventory" response. Another week has gone by without an update from Stowa. I would be very understanding of the delays if only they would communicate better and set realistic expectations for updates.


Well, it's not an email from Stowa, but I did get a shipment notification from FedEx. My watch will be delivered on Monday.


----------



## sbutera

I got shipping notification yesterday. Very excited!


----------



## sbutera

It's arrived and it's gorgeous! Well worth the wait!


----------



## fidelio

sbutera said:


> It's arrived and it's gorgeous! Well worth the wait!


Congrats!

Mine still with fedex,they couldn't find the adress yesterday and they didn't even bother to give a call o|


----------



## sbutera

fidelio said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Mine still with fedex,they couldn't find the adress yesterday and they didn't even bother to give a call o|


oh that's the worst! Hope it gets to you today!


----------



## fidelio

Nr198/200 Landed...Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## hidden830726

zz, mine is 199, but not receive yet


----------



## JSal

hidden830726 said:


> zz, mine is 199, but not receive yet


#17 here, but nothing yet... :-s


----------



## hidden830726

Received email from fedex on tracking numbers, waited for ages


----------



## JSal

*I received the below email from Stowa 5 days ago, looks like I won't be seeing #17 till the end of January at the earliest. I even paid in full at the time I placed the order for the watch...*

_Dear Flieger Black Forest Customers,.

we'd like to inform you before Christmas on the status of your order resp. the expected delivery date..

At the moment we are producing/delivering the fourth charge of this extreme time consuming and completely underestimated watch series..

Still a shortage is the quality of the coated cases and case backs. .

Before Christmas we will now finish the third delivery charge then we will be able to produce your watch in January..

Of course further cases are being coated and meanwhile we are satisfied in regard to the movements as we have enough produced and in stock..

Still missing now in constant quality are the cases, bezels and case backs

Around January 15, after our Christmas holidays and as soon as .the "coater" is also back to work, .we will contact you again and I think we will then send you our payment notification as shipment will take place immediately..

Some of our customers have cancelled their orders meanwhile which is absolutely okay, also you still have this possibility. You will then get back your down payment (EUR 100,-) resp. due to the inconvenience caused we will refund you the amount of EUR 150,--..

Of course we would be pleased if you still have patience as all watches which we delivered until now give their owners lots of pleasure..

Once again please accept my most sincere apologies. If I could have estimated the problems of this series in advance we would have brought it in a different way to the market..
(first we would have produced the watches and then offered them resp. the serial numbers)..

We have learned a lot during this time and I personally want to thank all those who showed patience until today!

I wish you all Merry Christmas and peaceful days!

Jörg Schauer and the complete STOWA team_


----------



## hidden830726

Well, im sure the watch worth the wait.


----------



## JSal

hidden830726 said:


> Well, im sure the watch worth the wait.


I hope so.... This will be my first Stowa and I hope it wears big enough.

I tend to wear larger watches in the 44mm - 47mm range and Stowa usually maxes out around 41mm with their Flieger. But I have always admired their craftsmanship, attention to detail and quality from what I have read here and seen in pictures. 
So I'm excited about the arrival of my first.


----------



## Nutella

Hitting myself in the foot for not be able to grab a piece of the black forest flieger!


----------



## JSal

Nutella said:


> Hitting myself in the foot for not be able to grab a piece of the black forest flieger!


Well, you may get another shot at one.

When it arrives if I feel it's too small I may put it up for sale. 
But that seems to be at least another 6 or more weeks from now and I may end up loving it. 
Time will tell...


----------



## hidden830726

Finally received his fella after more than a year wait. Love it so far.


----------



## eductopus

061/200, finally landed!, Gorgeous!


----------



## Soulspawn

Edited.


----------



## dazwah

Does the lume glow orange?


----------



## Biggie_Robs

dazwah said:


> Does the lume glow orange?


Hi, I'm sorry no one replied before now! To answer your question, no the lume is traditional luminova colored, though very weak.


----------



## Mr.Burns




----------



## Kid_A

hidden830726 said:


> View attachment 2394665
> 
> 
> Finally received his fella after more than a year wait. Love it so far.


btw. you have great number....


----------



## Kid_A

exxondus said:


> Thanks. Its a nubuck croco with orangish-yellow stitching. Here ya go.


this excellent strap. wow!


----------



## jackhlt

just for reminding


----------



## StufflerMike

jackhlt said:


> just for reminding


? Reminding ? What ? Please elaborate.


----------

